# steeziest tricks?



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I think any clean ground tricks are steezy as fuck.

YouTube - Better Snowboard DVD : 29 -ground tricks-


but dude... you could pull any trick off with the raunchiest arm flail and you still wouldn't be steezy. It's all about clean tricks. Technicality != steezy


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

*sweeeet*

Hmmmm for me a nice clean japan air looks so hot when you go off (grab the frought of your board throw up your back arm and tweak out your back foot) looks even sicker when you get some nice hang time. As for rails the trick i would pick I havent quite mastered myself and dont know the technical words for it but basicaly you hop onto the rail by doing a 180 then 180 the oppiset direction on the rail and 180 the direction you started off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm kinda torn between two air tricks, both classics, hell I like them both the same. The McTwist, and a nice clean huge Method with pleny of hangtime. As for rails boardslides to frontboards, just started on those so i can't do them as clean as Jussi.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know what it's called, but sideways butters(?) always look cool. I mean, when someone does a butter with the board perpendicular to the fall line. How do they do that? Heavily detuned edges?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive attempted a few 1s and it mostly just feels strang to wanna twist. you guys think ground tricks are a good place to start? Im thinking on sunday when I ride ill take it slow and practice spinning and presses although my atomic board is pretty stiff.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

"steeziest" trick speaking with english and not coming off as a jargon slangin' moron.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> "steeziest" trick speaking with english and not coming off as a jargon slangin' moron.


lol you seem out to hate tonight. is washington really that much of a shithole?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah it is..... naw im just in one of the moods but seriously i cant stand that half the thing that makes people frown upon sports like skateboarding/BMX/snowboarding is the ridiculous jargon that goes with it, have you ever noticed most people would say hey what are some cool easy tricks to do. while the people we constantly make fun of for wearing 3XlL shirts when they are 125 pounds are the same idiots saying stupid shit like steezy OHMYGODWTFBBQJIBTOTHEFACEPOWPOW-omatic. sorry just hate that shit with a passion.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i got a quick question.... what exactly entails a "tweeked out" trick.... for example a "tweeked out" method.

is it hard to do? and what exactly are the body mechanics to it? all the pics i search for look like normal methods


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> i got a quick question.... what exactly entails a "tweeked out" trick.... for example a "tweeked out" method.
> 
> is it hard to do? and what exactly are the body mechanics to it? all the pics i search for look like normal methods


Tweaking is like doing a board slide on a rail/box you push out your back foot so you not just 50/50ing the box/rail. So when you go up in the air instead of just going straight you push the back of your board in one direction and then grab the nose. It looks so hot. Hope this image works. This is a slight variation of the japan air that I know but should still work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> Yeah it is..... naw im just in one of the moods but seriously i cant stand that half the thing that makes people frown upon sports like skateboarding/BMX/snowboarding is the ridiculous jargon that goes with it, have you ever noticed most people would say hey what are some cool easy tricks to do. while the people we constantly make fun of for wearing 3XlL shirts when they are 125 pounds are the same idiots saying stupid shit like steezy OHMYGODWTFBBQJIBTOTHEFACEPOWPOW-omatic. sorry just hate that shit with a passion.


i completely agree with you. that second to last line made me laugh.

i think the best trick is some nice carves down a nice steep slope covered in fresh powder.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the tweek... i think i already have tried that but didnt know what it was exactly it feels nice to do... my trouble is mainly with nose an tail grabs... 

im practicing how do to nose grabs but having the board straight up an down infront of me like its hiding me.. idk if thats possible but it would be sick 
something like this

http://www.snowboard-revolution.com/MEDIA/stories/snowboard_2142.jpg


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> "steeziest" trick speaking with english and not coming off as a jargon slangin' moron.


It's not jargon, it's technical language


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

In my opinion FS 360 japan airs are so siick! Especially when they're super clean haha.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Seatbelts!









:laugh:


no but prolly steeziest trick is like buttering off a drop and then doing a super clean 180 or 3 super slow with a SEATBELT ahah


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

markee said:


> It's not jargon, it's technical language


there is nothing technical about the word "steezy." "Steezy" is just a stupid word that means nothing more than any other acceptable, legitimate word such as cool, awesome, even gnarly. The word "steezy" needs to go. In fact, the only people I ever hear use the word are the 14 year old douchebags that think they're Shaun White.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Love how the OP disappeared after being called out about his douche baggeriness. but we are right and snowboarders we need this kinda stupid jargon to go it does nothing but disgrace us. brothers sisters hence forth if you hear such stupidity uttered by someone on a board deliever a swift elbow to the kidney


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

*My Top Five Most Stylish Tricks*

*(1)* A clean f/s 360, with some decent hang time. Throw a tail grab in for extra style. 

*(2)* A stylish frontside boardslide. Nollie into it, and you get extra points. 

*(3)* Backside lipslides, come out forward.

*(4)* F/S 270 to backside lipslide, come out fakie (these are sick).

*(5)* b/s 180 to switch nosepress (or fakie tailpress, depending on what terms you want to use).


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

my favorite is when terje does his tweaked japan(i think) mctwists. so much style. also i gotta love watching random little ground tricks pros do going 100x faster than i can do it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> Love how the OP disappeared after being called out about his douche baggeriness. but we are right and snowboarders we need this kinda stupid jargon to go it does nothing but disgrace us. brothers sisters hence forth if you hear such stupidity uttered by someone on a board deliever a swift elbow to the kidney


 Its seems to be like a disease, but ya gots to have dat steezy swagger ya know, omg, lmao, idk, sorry i don't know all the abbreviations yo. Oh crap i think I'm infected. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

stiezy trick:
nolly to tail press, and keeping the nose up fore 400 yards


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, I also forgot nollie to b/s lipslide.


----------

